# ESP USA Configurator now online!



## Zado (Jun 30, 2017)

Pretty much like Schecter did, now ESP has a virtual guitar configurator avaiable on its site as well.

http://www.espguitars.com/pages/esp-usa-configurator

Rad!


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Jun 30, 2017)

This is great, thanks for sharing!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 30, 2017)

that's cool, but no ex's , v's or extreme shapes...


----------



## feraledge (Jun 30, 2017)

I like to think this is a platform that will only increase in options as time goes on. Needless to say, I've got a flamed maple tiger's eye burst M-II NTB in the running for this sweepstakes.


----------



## Zhysick (Jun 30, 2017)

Cannot choose cockstock for M7... I don't like this configurator. Period!


----------



## Mathemagician (Jun 30, 2017)

I mean....close.


----------



## feraledge (Jun 30, 2017)

This sweepstakes by the way: http://www.espguitars.com/pages/usa-sweeps


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 30, 2017)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> that's cool, but no ex's , v's or extreme shapes...


 How am I supposed to daydream about a reindeer blue EX now. ;_;


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 30, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> How am I supposed to daydream about a reindeer blue EX now. ;_;



yeah, but ive built a gloss black m-ll w/emg's...pretty unusual set up


----------



## feraledge (Jun 30, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> How am I supposed to daydream about a reindeer blue EX now. ;_;


Just order it from ESP Japan. You'll find out 13 months later and we'll have the pics to do dirty, dirty things with.


----------



## Ikke (Jun 30, 2017)

Is the PDF generator working for anyone? Cause I've tried on Chrome and Safari with no luck.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 30, 2017)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> that's cool, but no ex's , v's or extreme shapes...



I doubt we'll ever get an extreme-looking USA.

But yeeeah this is extremely barebones. I already thought the Schecter one was limited, but this is just a few top, color, and pickup options.


----------



## pastanator (Jun 30, 2017)

they had a really limiting designer so this is what i came up with given the limited options. also the pdf generator is taking an unusually long time


----------



## Ikke (Jun 30, 2017)

pastanator said:


> they had a really limiting designer so this is what i came up with given the limited options. also the pdf generator is taking an unusually long time



It took a while but it finally worked. Just be patient if it hasn't already worked for you.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jun 30, 2017)

Yeah the PDF generator took a long time for me too but eventually worked.


----------



## pastanator (Jun 30, 2017)

yea it finally worked for me as well


----------



## arasys (Jun 30, 2017)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> that's cool, but no ex's , v's or extreme shapes...



That's what I thought when I saw the email, I wish there was SV or EX options maybe even mystique? There aren't many options for hardware color, or pickups either (at least that was the case for Eclipse). Still I'd love to have another ESP 



Ikke said:


> Is the PDF generator working for anyone? Cause I've tried on Chrome and Safari with no luck.



Mozilla Firefox worked just fine for me


----------



## Ikke (Jun 30, 2017)

Somewhat tangential, if you take a look at the limited edition models, ESP USA provides more detailed information about the general specs on the USA guitars.

Stuff I found interesting:
- Body Thickness: 45mm
- Frets: Jescar FW57110 (Nickel Silver) (These are the same kind of frets ESP Japan uses)

Apologies if this was well-known stuff already. I was really only curious about the body thickness because I know for the Horizon, it's BT has varied over the years (JP Old Spec: 38mm, USA Spec: 45mm, JP Current Spec: 50mm).

End Tangent!


----------



## Smoked Porter (Jun 30, 2017)

Kinda cool, needs more Black Winters and a pickguard option for the M-2 and M-7.

/bitching


----------



## couverdure (Jun 30, 2017)

Solid black color
Gloss finish
Seymour Duncan Custom/59
Maple fretboard
It's a nice looking guitar I guess. I wish there's more options so I could have more than four solid black finishes and two pickup sets.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 30, 2017)

feraledge said:


> Just order it from ESP Japan. You'll find out 13 months later and we'll have the pics to do dirty, dirty things with.


not all of us can drop 4k on blue explorers at a whim


----------



## xvultures (Jun 30, 2017)

As good as it gets.. I'd like to see an option for an Evertune


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 1, 2017)

need more black color options...

...i want the blackest black x infinity!


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Jul 1, 2017)

No horizons nor a way to change the headstock. im sad now


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 1, 2017)

im sure this is just a beta version and they will add a lot more options and models in the future. right now it seems pretty bare-bones.

i love esp (see avatar) & yes i own(ed) several of their custom shop guitars. they are imho, one of best mfg around and i expect nothing but the best when they get finished with that configurator. would be a huge bonus if they could add some of the japanese body styles...but my wallet would be empty if they did.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jul 1, 2017)

But yeah, if the plan is to add more options then it seems weird to launch it in an unfinished state with a sweepstakes going along with it.
Just being able to choose a different body wood options or certain different pickup sets wouldn't even affect the visual aspect of the editor, so it should be possible to do that when you use this PDF to place an order, but of course I haven't looked into what options you actually have when you order from ESP USA.


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 1, 2017)

The builder isn't "unfinished" there's just a limited set of options based on what they already offer. ESP USA isn't Carvin, or even Schecter.


----------



## DISTORT6 (Jul 1, 2017)

It's not a Custom Shop Generator.
ESP USA only offers a few options.


----------



## Rawkmann (Jul 1, 2017)

Pikka Bird said:


> But yeah, if the plan is to add more options then it seems weird to launch it in an unfinished state with a sweepstakes going along with it.
> Just being able to choose a different body wood options or certain different pickup sets wouldn't even affect the visual aspect of the editor, so it should be possible to do that when you use this PDF to place an order, but of course I haven't looked into what options you actually have when you order from ESP USA.



Absolutely no part of me would be upset if I won their contest using only the options they've provided so far. I'd be like "Holy s*** I just won a $3K+ guitar!!"


----------



## Womb raider (Jul 1, 2017)

These are the same options that have been available pretty much since their shop has opened. I can understand not deviating too much on the bodies and even fretboards, but it would be nice to have hardware and pickup options. I mean, they must have a good business relationship with sd/emg, why not offer the full line of products?


----------



## Zado (Jul 1, 2017)

I guess it s their first step into the thing, just too see the sum of new orders they can collect with such a tool.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jul 1, 2017)

So does anybody actually _know_ if it's going to get expanded or not. There's a lot of "it's probably this-and-that" in here...


----------



## Lemonbaby (Jul 1, 2017)

Started an M-II Hardtail, only black and black metallic as solid colors? No useful PU choices either. What's the point of that configurator?


----------



## feraledge (Jul 1, 2017)

Pikka Bird said:


> So does anybody actually _know_ if it's going to get expanded or not. There's a lot of "it's probably this-and-that" in here...


Spongebrick has said that he's trying out new options to become standard. It appears that when they trial something it becomes an option; Koa, lacewood, maple FBs. Even if on only limited models. 
Based on what we seem to be hearing from the US folks is that if enough people throw money behind it, they'll give it a shot. Also believe that they're working on some ash options which is rad. Bring the Horizon back!
Everything else is us hoping they expand sooner than later.


----------



## Mad-Max (Jul 1, 2017)

Yeah, this Configurator is a bit limiting in terms of what you can put into it. I want an M-7 with Black Winters damn it!


----------



## Ikke (Jul 1, 2017)

What Rawkmann and JephJacques said. *ESP USA is not a custom shop.* ESP Japan is a custom shop. It seems these facts maybe be getting lost on many people. Though, that isn't to say that I can't understand where people are coming from asking for more options. What people seem to want is ESP Japan at ESP USA prices, which I don't think is gonna be happening anytime soon.

ESP USA's are made on an as ordered basis. And if the models don't get ordered then options will disappear. Which is why the Horizon is dead: because no one bought it. Especially the cockstock Horizon which is mostly popular in Japan.



Womb raider said:


> I mean, they must have a good business relationship with sd/emg, why not offer the full line of products?



My guess would be because 1) A pickup change is something end user can readily do themselves. 2) They run the risk of having inventory of something that no one is buying. By buying the pickups in bulk, you can reduce cost. If person X, Y, and Z all want different pickups, that ultimately more expensive than buying 3 of the same pickup. It just seems like a much more economic solution for both ESP and consumers. Fix the stuff that users can change themselves, Flex on the stuff that consumers cannot readily change.

As far as expansion



Pikka Bird said:


> So does anybody actually _know_ if it's going to get expanded or not. There's a lot of "it's probably this-and-that" in here...



I read this as a personnel expansion. Based upon the instagram posts from ESP, ESP USA is mainly six dudes. Which doesn't seem like a lot of people to me (not being sarcastic, I really don't know how many people would generally be needed for a custom shop). So, they don't seem to be expanding (USA has been around what 3-4 years now?). And, I think ESP USA is trying to not be a custom shop. From the comments in this thread, it seems people don't want to pay the Japan prices for a custom. If ESP USA starts getting custom, while undercutting ESP Japan prices, that hurts ESP Japan, which is ultimately no esta bien.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Jul 1, 2017)

So I've never looked into a USA ESP before but from this thread it seems the Japanese ones are cheaper than the USA ones?? Is this the case?


----------



## Ikke (Jul 1, 2017)

Dineley said:


> So I've never looked into a USA ESP before but from this thread it seems the Japanese ones are cheaper than the USA ones?? Is this the case?



No, it's the opposite. ESP Japan is more expensive than ESP USA. A USA Horizon would be around $4K USD. A Japan Horizon would be around $6K for example.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Jul 1, 2017)

Yeah I revere


Ikke said:


> No, it's the opposite. ESP Japan is more expensive than ESP USA. A USA Horizon would be around $4K USD. A Japan Horizon would be around $6K for example.



haha thanks I reversed it in my head when I typed it out, silly me. Always figured the USA would be more expensive, although lack of options even in terms of models and headstocks makes it kind of useless to take advantage of the low prices unless for some reason you just want a basic ass eclipse with a nice top.


----------



## Ikke (Jul 1, 2017)

Dineley said:


> haha thanks I reversed it in my head when I typed it out, silly me. Always figured the USA would be more expensive, although lack of options even in terms of models and headstocks makes it kind of useless to take advantage of the low prices unless for some reason you just want a basic ass eclipse with a nice top.



ESP USA is similar to Mayones imo. They offer some models, and you can change some basic stuff (basic set of pickups, colors, hardware. The difference between ESP USA and Mayones would be that Mayones seems to be both a specialty shop and custom shop whereas ESP USA (Specialty Shop) and ESP Japan (The Custom Shop) are separate entities.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jul 1, 2017)

Ikke said:


> What Rawkmann and JephJacques said. *ESP USA is not a custom shop.* ESP Japan is a custom shop. It seems these facts maybe be getting lost on many people. Though, that isn't to say that I can't understand where people are coming from asking for more options. What people seem to want is ESP Japan at ESP USA prices, which I don't think is gonna be happening anytime soon.
> 
> ESP USA's are made on an as ordered basis. And if the models don't get ordered then options will disappear. Which is why the Horizon is dead: because no one bought it. Especially the cockstock Horizon which is mostly popular in Japan.
> 
> ...



This.


----------



## Rawkmann (Jul 1, 2017)

I got the opportunity to play a couple ESP Japan CS and USA ESPs back to back when our local shop was being courted by a rep several months ago. The quality of both was mind blowing I'd say the biggest difference was that the Japan models had more options and were 'fancier' but the IMO the USA M-II I played felt just as nice, both a pretty big step up from the E-II models they had on hand. As far as options go, the M-III PT is basically my ideal guitar already (non locking trem, HSS config, non pointy headstock) so I've got no complaints.


----------



## Ikke (Jul 1, 2017)

Rawkmann said:


> I got the opportunity to play a couple ESP Japan CS and USA ESPs back to back when our local shop was being courted by a rep several months ago. The quality of both was mind blowing I'd say the biggest difference was that the Japan models had more options and were 'fancier' but the IMO the USA M-II I played felt just as nice.



I have no experience with the USA models. And I think you're experience in general is probably very rare as I don't think many people have played a Original/CS nor a USA. I've only seen two people on this forum that actually owned USA models. The Standard series, being super obtainable as they were, seems to be most people's ESP experience.


----------



## Womb raider (Jul 2, 2017)

Ikke said:


> No, it's the opposite. ESP Japan is more expensive than ESP USA. A USA Horizon would be around $4K USD. A Japan Horizon would be around $6K for example.


Actually, I was looking at ordering one of those Horizon PT FR in Fireopal and they quoted me something like 4200 with a 6 month lead time. For production model horizons, cost was about the same as USA list. Could depend where you get a quote from as ymmv.
In reply to your pickup theory... I guess that's possible, but man, for 3.5k and they expect the customer to swap them to their liking, I would expect that sort of thing from a budget line.


----------



## Ikke (Jul 2, 2017)

Womb raider said:


> Actually, I was looking at ordering one of those Horizon PT FR in Fireopal and they quoted me something like 4200 with a 6 month lead time. For production model horizons, cost was about the same as USA list. Could depend where you get a quote from as ymmv.



I was just taking the prices off the Japan website. So, yeah going through a dealer would probably help!



Womb raider said:


> In reply to your pickup theory... I guess that's possible, but man, for 3.5k and they expect the customer to swap them to their liking, I would expect that sort of thing from a budget line.



I mean, as was telling the dude above, this doesn't seem any different than what Mayones does. But, I guess Mayo's must be markedly cheaper if they are not getting the same grief ESP is getting.

That being said, I don't know how ESP is gonna win with this one. On the consumer side: People don't want to pay Japan prices for custom shop. They don't want to pay USA prices cause they want more options like the custom shop. They don't want pay for E-II's because it doesn't say ESP on the headstock and because of lack of options that the Standard Series had. They don't want LTD's because they had one of the other aforementioned lines and they yearn for that quality again. 

ESP USA is sort of (yfmv) the SS that people kept asking for: people said, "I want this SS guitars but I want it in this color, without a floyd, etc." The difference being that the guitars, while not being 100% handcrafted, are still mostly handcrafted. And you can be sure that ESP is gonna make you pay to put "ESP" on the headstock


----------



## Womb raider (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm not a Mayones expert, but the ones I have seen do come with a variety of pickups from the shop. Everything from the SD JB/59 set all the way to BKP. Perhaps your point is that the consumer is not allowed to choose on production guitars, but imo, they are using more appealing pickups so it's a non issue.
My theory on this is esp is trying to break the image of being a "metal only" guitar with the USA line. Hence full thickness eclipses, less aggressive body shapes (let's face it, MIIs are nice, but they are very "vanilla") That's all fine, but give me an option to put a black floyd with some black Winters. It literally isn't going to cost them that much more. I could see it being a cost issue for a small shop with razor thin profit margins, but this is ESP we are talking about, they have deep pockets.
That being said, I would still not hesitate to buy a ESP USA. They are top notch instruments that easily rival the Japanese counterparts.


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 2, 2017)

Yeah Mayones will put in whatever you want as long as you pay for it. With these guitars, my guess is it's a limited selection to avoid the quagmire of having to order/stock 457 different pickups for everyone who wants something different.

I agree with Womb raider, it seems to me they're trying to compete in the Suhr/Anderson market with the USA line. They seem comparable in quality, and they offer some options that you won't get elsewhere in that market at those prices.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Jul 2, 2017)

My biggest shock was lack of solid color options. All those epic burst and then just two different blacks


----------



## Ikke (Jul 2, 2017)

Womb raider said:


> I'm not a Mayones expert, but the ones I have seen do come with a variety of pickups from the shop. Everything from the SD JB/59 set all the way to BKP. Perhaps your point is that the consumer is not allowed to choose on production guitars, but imo, they are using more appealing pickups so it's a non issue.
> That being said, I would still not hesitate to buy a ESP USA. They are top notch instruments that easily rival the Japanese counterparts.



Honestly, I do agree with you that at least being able to change the pickups for an extra fee would be fine. I mean the guitar is already $3K+, so what's $200 more. I was only speaking from an economic standpoint. If the consumer wants to pay more for what is really a minor change, then maybe that should be an option.



Womb raider said:


> My theory on this is esp is trying to break the image of being a "metal only" guitar with the USA line. Hence full thickness eclipses, less aggressive body shapes (let's face it, MIIs are nice, but they are very "vanilla")



I've never understood the idea of "genre" only guitar. I would think that anyone would know that a guitar is a tool and can therefore be used for a variety of different things. And if ESP is trying to break that image of being "metal only" with USA, then it seems backwards that they would have Alex Skolnick (Testament) demoing the ESA Eclipse by playing metal lol. So, I hope that's not what they're trying to do. If someone thinks "X guitar" is really only good for "X genre" I'd say forget about them.



Womb raider said:


> That's all fine, but give me an option to put a black floyd with some black Winters. It literally isn't going to cost them that much more. I could see it being a cost issue for a small shop with razor thin profit margins, but this is ESP we are talking about, they have deep pockets.



I wouldn't think it's a money issue for them. Quite the contrary like you said, they have plenty of money. It's a cost issue for the consumer, because they have to charge for labour, material, time, and waste. Obviously if the consumer is willing to pay, then the change you mentioned becomes a nonissue. However, from the way I was reading comments (admittedly, including yours above), was that people wanted to be able to make these changes at no cost to them. Again, even the color of the OFR is something the consumer can change themselves. There is no incentive for ESP to do that for the consumer at no cost. So, if I was/am reading the comments wrong, my apologies. 

The problem I see with ESP USA is that they are separate from ESP Japan. If somehow those entities could combine, or maybe come to some agreement on who does what (which they somewhat have), then I think the consumer could ultimately get the Mayones model mentioned above. But with ESP being so totally fragmented, what with ESP Japan Custom Shop, Navigator, ESP USA, Edwards, E-II, LTD, Grassroots, and all of the various sub-divisions within those...it's just a total mess. 

But, looking at it from another perspective, the totally different audiences ESP has to cater to makes it difficult to not be fragmented. I mean, just looking at the Japanese artist models vs the USA artist models, there's such a stark difference as to what kind of guitars those audiences want. The USA sigs are just so much more...tame compared to the Japanese sigs. Colors, Graphics, Body Styles...much of the stuff on the Japan side is so much more zany and experimental. Like these two eclipses (The Gazette (top) vs. Testament (bottom)).


----------



## Ikke (Jul 2, 2017)

Rawkmann said:


> As far as options go, the M-III PT is basically my ideal guitar already (non locking trem, HSS config, non pointy headstock) so I've got no complaints.



If ESP USA would make the USA M-II NTB with the USA M-II/III/7 non-pointy headstock (reversed of course) like below, I'd quite possibly be able to move on from the USA Horizon. I just don't like very pointy guitars.


----------



## feraledge (Jul 2, 2017)

I don't think any of this is a surprising, Schecter has a builder with the same few options, but more models. Fender too. As much as it would be nice for all of these places to match Jackson's Custom Select program, it's just not going to happen quickly. They're making slow moves and that's probably a good decision. Grow too quickly with too many options and you can be a hype man and flames shirt away from Kiesel.
If you want something else from ESP USA, just have to keep pestering a shop that is willing to advocate for you and have the money to put down on it. Or pay for it coming out of Japan. 
Not that I think ESP is making the right moves all around. Being conservative with the USA shop is one thing, sabotaging the E-II options to channel it is another. If they were the same price tier, fine, but they most definitely are not.


----------



## feraledge (Jul 2, 2017)

Ikke said:


> If ESP USA would make the USA M-II NTB with the USA M-II/III/7 non-pointy headstock (reversed of course) like below, I'd quite possibly be able to move on from the USA Horizon. I just don't like very pointy guitars.


Find a dealer, I imagine that one might be doable. Fairly modest request. It seems like they prefer not pointy stocks too.


----------



## Ikke (Jul 2, 2017)

feraledge said:


> Find a dealer, I imagine that one might be doable. Fairly modest request. It seems like they prefer not pointy stocks too.



If I'm gonna have to go through a dealer then I'd rather just get a Horizon lol. That being said, I'm not super pressed about getting another guitar anytime soon. I'm not a collector and I've already hit the point redundancy. The last on my list are some kind though neck Horizon and Mayones Regius 6. By the way, I saw that you were selling your Ash Horizon a while back. Why're getting rid of it?


----------



## feraledge (Jul 2, 2017)

Ikke said:


> Why're getting rid of it?


Wouldn't have if it weren't an absolute necessity. Bummed to have parted ways.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 2, 2017)

As an ardent proponent of solid colours on guitars, it bugs me that the only two available are black and another type of black.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 2, 2017)

so i didn't realize this was not full custom shop options.

i do agree that for the price point a few more solid color options, as well as pickup choices would make it tons better. also adding different hardware colors would help. most of this wouldn't set esp back very much.

and if people are willing to pay extra and wait, say a week or two for pickups to be shipped in so they don't have the expense of stocking everything, then it would only increase their business.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 2, 2017)

Untitled by Lord Funktfied, on Flickr


----------



## feraledge (Jul 3, 2017)

BucketheadRules said:


> As an ardent proponent of solid colours on guitars, it bugs me that the only two available are black and another type of black.


I think that is going to change. Check out Spongebrick on instagram. However, I'm having to assume that the amount of complaining he was doing about white guitars is the reason why it's not an option anymore. The white MII NTBs were sick AF.


----------



## MoonJelly (Jul 3, 2017)

I like mine (as in, my submission. I wish it was mine!). Only thing I would change is a 5 way switch rather than 3.


----------



## Elwood (Jul 3, 2017)

Ikke said:


> I have no experience with the USA models. And I think you're experience in general is probably very rare as I don't think many people have played a Original/CS nor a USA. I've only seen two people on this forum that actually owned USA models. The Standard series, being super obtainable as they were, seems to be most people's ESP experience.


Your right, I can't even remember seeing anything about USA models.

Are they North America only or do they make it across to Europe as well?


----------



## Zado (Jul 3, 2017)

Elwood said:


> Are they North America only or do they make it across to Europe as well?


Honestly I think I'd feel scared by the prices in case they shipped to Eu.


----------



## Ikke (Jul 3, 2017)

Elwood said:


> Your right, I can't even remember seeing anything about USA models.
> 
> Are they North America only or do they make it across to Europe as well?



They ship everywhere. But are only made in the USA.


----------



## Elwood (Jul 3, 2017)

Zado said:


> Honestly I think I'd feel scared by the prices in case they shipped to Eu.



Don't worry like, as soon as VAT is added and HMRC dip their oar in you'll quickly loose interest again!


----------



## 1b4n3z (Jul 3, 2017)

There are a couple over here in Helsinki - at least the Eclipses go for ~4700 euros. I checked them out and one of them is superb and the other should never have left the factory. Very much like Gibson it seems


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 4, 2017)

It's still a *really* nice guitar. Think of it like a Suhr or Tom Anderson- that's the market they're competing in with the USA line as it stands right now.


----------



## stevexc (Jul 4, 2017)

couverdure said:


> Solid black color
> Gloss finish
> Seymour Duncan Custom/59
> Maple fretboard
> It's a nice looking guitar I guess. I wish there's more options so I could have more than four solid black finishes and two pickup sets.



Exactly what I went for as well, albeit with a Floyd. There's other things I'd want more, but I'd be perfectly happy to own this one!


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Jul 4, 2017)

This whole thread is just making me GAS extra hard for an E-II Horizon in Reindeer Blue.


----------



## Zado (Jul 4, 2017)

1b4n3z said:


> There are a couple over here in Helsinki - at least the Eclipses go for ~4700 euros. I checked them out and one of them is superb and the other should never have left the factory. Very much like Gibson it seems


what was the problem with that one?


----------



## NeglectedField (Jul 4, 2017)

I went for the the M-II hardtail, quilted maple, tiger eye sunburst, satin finish, Duncans, ebony board. Yummeh.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jul 4, 2017)

See thru black flame, m-II floyd, maple board. 

Perfection. 

(and damn close to feraledge's whoreizon.)


----------



## 1b4n3z (Jul 4, 2017)

Zado said:


> what was the problem with that one?



The bridge was rather badly misaligned leaving the high e hanging right over the fretboard edge. So obvious a flaw it boggles the mind really. It's the only really high end ESP I've seen with such a problem - plenty of CS Gibsons though (including one of mine)


----------



## Zado (Jul 5, 2017)

1b4n3z said:


> The bridge was rather badly misaligned leaving the high e hanging right over the fretboard edge. So obvious a flaw it boggles the mind really. It's the only really high end ESP I've seen with such a problem - plenty of CS Gibsons though (including one of mine)


Damn, NEVER seen an ESP with such issues...


----------



## 1b4n3z (Jul 5, 2017)

Zado said:


> Damn, NEVER seen an ESP with such issues...



Ok I might have exaggarated slightly - but the misalignment is obvious and strange - I neither have seen an ESP with an issue like that

It's this one, none of the pics is shot straight up front though
https://www.musamaailma.fi/esp-usa-eclipse-dbsb-duncan-sahkokitara.html


----------



## Zado (Jul 5, 2017)

Well in some pics it can be seen, but I wouldn't have noticed if you didn't tell me a thing about it


----------



## 1b4n3z (Jul 5, 2017)

Zado said:


> Well in some pics it can be seen, but I wouldn't have noticed if you didn't tell me a thing about it



Yeah the strings are up high so any angled shot will throw the viewer off a bit - it's quite noticeable up close. Should have sent it back by now, never going to sell that :/


----------



## OlisDead (Jul 5, 2017)

There are one Eclipse and one Horizon at Guitars Rebellion in Paris.

The Eclipse is 3999€ and the Horizon is 3699€.

I would love to try the Horizon, she looks gorgeous!


----------



## Rawkmann (Jul 5, 2017)

1b4n3z said:


> Yeah the strings are up high so any angled shot will throw the viewer off a bit - it's quite noticeable up close. Should have sent it back by now, never going to sell that :/



Are You talking about the treble side of the bridge being angled slightly closer to the neck? If so, that's how it's supposed to be but aside from that I can't really see what You might be talking about. Maybe I'm just not seeing it


----------



## theicon2125 (Jul 5, 2017)

Here's my entry to the sweepstakes




Hopefully they add more pickup choices in the future, but this is definitely a nice starting point.


----------



## feraledge (Jul 5, 2017)

^ I'm no fan of purple but that looks sick.


----------



## JD27 (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## MoonJelly (Jul 5, 2017)

> ^ I'm no fan of purple but that looks sick.



I'm a fan, and I almost picked the violet burst myself. In the end I thought natural maple looked cooler on a 7 with black hardware tho


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Jul 9, 2017)

Probably alone in this camp, but if they add a white solid, horizon body and (hate me if you must) the ltd 3x3 headstock, with blank ebony and hipshot they can take all my moolah now


----------



## Ikke (Jul 9, 2017)

ImBCRichBitch said:


> Probably alone in this camp, but if they add a white solid, horizon body and (hate me if you must) the ltd 3x3 headstock, with blank ebony and hipshot they can take all my moolah now



There’s two 3x3 Horizon headstocks: the flag and the teardrop (“cockstock”). Which one are you referring to here?

A few of us on here have preference for the cockstock, so at least we won’t hate you lol.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jul 9, 2017)

I want a reversed cockstock Esp H series. But noooooooo.


----------



## Ikke (Jul 9, 2017)

Mathemagician said:


> I want a reversed cockstock Esp H series. But noooooooo.



This is something I've wanted to see for a long time as well, so much so that I almost got one. I actually made two custom shop forms: one was for my Viper, and the second was for a reversed cockstock Horizon. 

That being said, I've seen two Mirage style, reversed cockstock ESP's in my lifetime. One was a custom that was on eBay some months back and was very ugly. The other is the Sonic the Hedgehog guitar which is much more common. I also don't find that guitar too attractive.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Jul 9, 2017)

Mathemagician said:


> I want a reversed cockstock Esp H series. But noooooooo.



Reverse cockstock might be one of the rarest options, hardly ever see that.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Jul 10, 2017)

Ikke said:


> There’s two 3x3 Horizon headstocks: the flag and the teardrop (“cockstock”). Which one are you referring to here?
> 
> A few of us on here have preference for the cockstock, so at least we won’t hate you lol.


Im not a cocksock fan, im all for the one used on the ltd horizons


----------



## Ikke (Jul 10, 2017)

ImBCRichBitch said:


> Im not a cocksock fan, im all for the one used on the ltd horizons



I see I see. The HRF (*H*o*R*izon *F*lag [Headstock]) design has always been the strangest to me, as all of the Horizons (post-lawsuit headstock) have had designs derived from the Original Series Horizons. (*Explanation Edit*: To those who are unaware, the Horizon-CTM is the custom Horizon-II and not a Horizon-II NT, which is a different model. Like how the M-II CTM is the custom M-II. CTM means custom/*c*ustom *t*raditional *m*odel. The Horizon-II has always had a cockstock, not a mirage stock.)

The teardrop/cockstocks are derived from the Horizon-II and is "the Horizon" as far as ESP JP is concerned.

The MH (*M*irage [Headstock] *H*orizon) are derived from the Original Series Horizon-I & Horizon-II NT.







Then there's the HRF...which just seemed to be some sort of weird experiment lol. I'm still not sure who's experiment it was though lol.

The HRF is also used on the Standard/E-II's though by the way, not just the LTD's.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Jul 10, 2017)

Ikke said:


>


Gimme a hardtail of the first, color of the 4th, and headsock of the last. my ultimate dream


----------



## Ikke (Jul 11, 2017)

ImBCRichBitch said:


> Gimme a hardtail of the first, color of the 4th, and headsock of the last. my ultimate dream



EDIT: This one is actually closer to what you would want I guess since it's solid white. http://s193.photobucket.com/user/guitarsatbmusic/library/esp/horizon_custom_tomh?sort=3&page=1






Sorta like this one? http://www.harmonycentral.com/forum...323018-esp-horizon-custom-shop-white-see-thru


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Jul 11, 2017)

Ikke said:


> EDIT: This one is actually closer to what you would want I guess since it's solid white. http://s193.photobucket.com/user/guitarsatbmusic/library/esp/horizon_custom_tomh?sort=3&page=1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES! now if only i can find one. I will be happy


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Jul 12, 2017)

The E-II Horizon comes in white tunomatic cock stock


----------



## Ikke (Jul 19, 2017)

GUYS! THE USA HORIZON IS BACK! (BUT NOT REALLY)


----------



## Ikke (Jul 19, 2017)

Also they're selling the solid color guitars too. Which means maybe the configurator will be getting those pearlescent solid colors soon.


----------



## GuitarFactoryDylan (Jul 20, 2017)

Chiming in to say that I've visited the shop, the guys are really cool and it's a totally different scale operation to Japan. Really small, really cool operation that I think will only keep getting better and do more interesting stuff.

Here's my new Eclipse that I spec'd up there in person, Tiger Eye Sunburst over quilt maple.













F025933-R1-16-16



__ GuitarFactoryDylan
__ Jul 20, 2017


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jul 21, 2017)

Ikke said:


> Then there's the HRF...which just seemed to be some sort of weird experiment lol. I'm still not sure who's experiment it was though lol.


I'm the weirdo who thinks the reverse HRF headstock is the best option for a Horizon.


----------



## JD27 (Jul 21, 2017)

Pikka Bird said:


> I'm the weirdo who thinks the reverse HRF headstock is the best option for a Horizon.



I like it the least of the 3 types, but I don't hate it at all.


----------



## Ikke (Jul 24, 2017)

Mathemagician said:


> I want a reversed cockstock Esp H series. But noooooooo.



Dreams are coming true all around. Reversed Cockstock/Mirage Body ESP Custom just popped up. Whoever in Japan got this made, good job because this looks super cool IMO. Honestly, I would probably get this if I wasn't bent on getting a USA Horizon. I think this looks pretty sweet. Reverse cockstock, SD's, Spokewheel Truss...delicious.


----------



## lewis (Jul 24, 2017)

Expectation:
"Omg brilliant! Surely this will be better than the awesome Halo custom guitar builder"

Reality
"Omg this is utterly dreadful compared to the awesome Halo custom guitar builder"


----------



## Ikke (Jul 24, 2017)

lewis said:


> Expectation:
> "Omg brilliant! Surely this will be better than the awesome Halo custom guitar builder"
> 
> Reality
> "Omg this is utterly dreadful compared to the awesome Halo custom guitar builder"



It's not a custom guitar builder.


----------



## Ikke (Jul 25, 2017)

PSA: SOLID COLORS have been added to the selection. Fire Rust Metaliic, Magenta Pearl, Oasis Green (yum), Violet Pearl (yum).

You can also now pick a right or left handed model


----------



## GuitarFactoryDylan (Jul 26, 2017)

These guys are killing me lately!


----------



## feraledge (Jul 27, 2017)

Ikke said:


> PSA: SOLID COLORS have been added to the selection. Fire Rust Metaliic, Magenta Pearl, Oasis Green (yum), Violet Pearl (yum).
> 
> You can also now pick a right or left handed model


Ohh yeeeaah


----------



## StrmRidr (Jul 27, 2017)

feraledge said:


> Ohh yeeeaah


Dat M-II


----------



## Zado (Jul 27, 2017)

For some of the guitar posted, if they had the "No 12th fret Logo Option +100$" I'd go with that...


----------



## JD27 (Jul 27, 2017)

Nice to see the Horizon can still be acquired when special ordered.

The solid colors options are getting better. I think I could get on board with this price range for the solid colors too.


----------

